# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Suggest adding links to the end of threads

## DeeDub

Hi there, doesn't look like this forum gets used much so I hope someone sees this.

I wanted to ask if it was possible to add the links you find at the top of the page to the end of a thread.  For example, as I write this I see links for Home, Forum, General topics, General discussion & news etc.  It would make it more convenient to browse if you could at least jump back to the parent forum (if I was in a thread in pacman frogs, I would want to jump back to the pacman frog forum).

Example pics.






Thanks for your consideration.

Dustin

----------


## DeeDub

Maybe generate some input from the Mods for the respective forums.  I personally don't use the links that are currently at the bottom of a thread to jump to the next thread.  Maybe others do and in that case if we could just add the parent forum link so you don't have to scroll back up.

Thanks again.

----------


## MatthewM1

Love the idea, I was thinking the same thing the other day.

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## b24082

It's a good idea. Would make the forum that much more user friendly.

----------


## b24082

And now I will scroll up to go back to the other section of the forum.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

It's a good idea guys, but one change at a time. We are working on your idea for voter rewards/badges. Trying to figure out what they may be. I did send this to John as well.

----------


## Heather

I like the idea. We are going to have to start a to do list.

 Please keep in mind though that it may take some time. We do have a nice group of moderators, but John completes all of the programming tasks. Being he has a full time career as well, it may take a bit to accomplish these wishes  :Smile: . We are helping to brainstorm and to simplify each request to make it easier.

Keep up the great ideas! And thank you for wanting to make the forum an even easier user-friendly and enjoyable forum  :Smile: . We appreciate all thoughts and recommendations and will take a good look at each request.

----------


## DeeDub

Thanks!  All you can do is ask right?  The software might not even support it so no worries either way.

----------


## Heather

It's definitely a great idea. Grif has sent it to John, so it will up for review any time now  :Smile: . Keep those ideas coming! We love them  :Smile: . We want the forum to be as user-friendly as possible.

----------


## deeishealthy

Ahh, the fun of revamping a website!  While you are in the works of creating a roadmap, may I suggest a "jump to the top" button that floats as you scroll down, so that at any time you can just hit it and jump back to the top where all the links are?  Or if not a floating one, it might be the solution at the end of the page.

----------


## bill

Not that i think this is a bad idea, to the contrary, i think it's a great idea. But how lazy has our society come that scrolling up takes too much effort? Lol

----------


## deeishealthy

shhhhhhhhhh  *wink*

----------


## Brian

> Ahh, the fun of revamping a website!  While you are in the works of creating a roadmap, may I suggest a "jump to the top" button that floats as you scroll down, so that at any time you can just hit it and jump back to the top where all the links are?


I really dislike floating things like that on a web page, I like it nice and simple. My keyboard comes with a 'home' button that performs the jump to the top task :Smile: . For that matter, there's the 'back' button on the browser that returns me to the parent forum when I'm done with a thread :Smile:  (assuming that's where I came from of course).That said, I never use the links at the bottom and really have no objection if they get changed to something else that I won't use.

----------


## b24082

> It's a good idea guys, but one change at a time. We are working on your idea for voter rewards/badges. Trying to figure out what they may be. I did send this to John as well.


Very cool Grif, I hope Emily sees this post as well.  :Wink:

----------


## NatureLady

> Ahh, the fun of revamping a website!  While you are in the works of creating a roadmap, may I suggest a "jump to the top" button that floats as you scroll down, so that at any time you can just hit it and jump back to the top where all the links are?  Or if not a floating one, it might be the solution at the end of the page.


This was my idea as well.

----------


## Ashley

This is a neat idea for people who don't like scrolling.  I have a really fast gaming mouse though.  So with just a flick of the wheel I'm back at the top lol.

----------

